# Franciscus Junius, The Mosaic Polity



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 30, 2015)

A translation of Franciscus Junius book _The Mosaic Polity_ is now available in English:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mosaic-Poli...5701440&sr=8-1&keywords=Junius,+Mosaic+polity

I look forward to (eventually) reading this book; congratulations to the translator and publishers.


----------



## MW (Jun 30, 2015)

Thankyou for the notice. The translator's life of Junius is here: http://www.juniusinstitute.org/about/junius/

I am intrigued as to the link between the archetypal/ectypal distinction with the way of understanding the law. The book just jumped the queue in my to-read list.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 30, 2015)

I believe a couple or three PB members have the book and are reading it. Maybe they can give a report?


----------



## johnny (Jul 1, 2015)

From the forward <<<

Thus, the systematic application of reason to a variety of intellectual undertakings, including economic problems, was not the invention of the enlightenment. Rather, the application of reason within a coherant intellectual framework is the legacy of Christian scholasticism - the method of the medieval and early modern schools.

An excellent candidate for kindling, (and cheap too)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 1, 2015)

Why do you say that? 


johnny said:


> An excellent candidate for kindling, (and cheap too)


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 1, 2015)

NaphtaliPress said:


> kindling



I think he means "to put in your Kindle." At $9.95, I did the same thing.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh. Nevermind.


----------



## mvdm (Jul 1, 2015)

Through the first 1/3 of it. Loving it. Giving the brain a workout.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 1, 2015)

mvdm said:


> Through the first 1/3 of it. Loving it. Giving the brain a workout.



In that case, it must be good.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 3, 2015)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> 
> johnny said:
> ...



I had the same response at first! Ha!


----------



## johnny (Jul 3, 2015)

After re-reading the post, I had the same response too. (and I wrote it)
Maybe I should have added an e "kindleing" Sorry for dis-railing the thread


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 7, 2015)

My copy arrived in the mail today; I look forward to starting it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 11, 2015)

I finished it yesterday; it is a very judicious and discriminating work on the classification and application of the Mosaic laws. I highly recommend this book.


----------



## mvdm (Jul 12, 2015)

This wonderful excerpt posits that rather than being cordoned off as binding only on the covenant community, the Mosaic law "renews, restores, communicates, and reveals" the natural and divine law for all men:



> "For how does the one who opposes God's law not cause injury to God when God is the one universal source of nature and of all things in nature, and the common and particular source of grace in his church? In fact, would not a person injure his own nature when he attempts to uproot the law given by nature and impressed in the minds of all? Could one be pronounced just among any human beings when he has afflicted God and nature itself with the most atrocious affront by violating those sacred and inviolable laws? Finally, could it be supposed that a person would ever be just toward himself when he would deprive himself both of his own source--in whom he lives, moves, and even exists--and all things, as if he could blot out the outlines that are most evidently drawn and exposited in the natural and divine law? But if there is such great authority for these laws, no one can doubt that the law of Moses exists by the same authority, as it delivers the natural and divine law by renewing the ancient principles, restoring what had been lost, communicating what is unknown, and revealing divine things in a human way."


Franciscus Junius, "The Mosaic Polity", pp. 65,66.


----------



## mvdm (Jul 12, 2015)

In line with traditional Reformed confessional theology _contra_ modern revisionist theories, Junius affirms the insufficiency of natural law alone:



> "...because the natural law is imperfect in us, and because we also struggle under such great imperfection and infirmity that the more we descend into individual things, the more fully we fall away from the natural law into base and unworthy failures, we must see that certain things were place around us like fences and barriers as a human help so that we would not rashly wander from the natural law. Moreover, because God graciously decided to exalt us above nature, so that we might be given a supernatural and eternal perfection in Christ Jesus, we must also see that from God the author and leader, who is the way, the truth and the life, we have the law of that way, truth, and life."


 Franciscus Junius, "The Mosaic Polity", p. 48.


----------



## MW (Jul 12, 2015)

There is a selection available online here: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/article/Journal-Markets-Morality/266630087.html

The introduction is helpful in mapping the area covered by Junius.


----------

